# Brookfield Property Partners - BPy - US tax package received- did anyone else- why?



## Cents (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday in the mail I received a US tax package addressed from Brookfield Property Partners (BPY) out of Bermuda with a covering letter saying that this is my 2013 US tax package with a schedule K-1 (form 1065) and 6 other documents/forms. I phoned the 800 number on teh covering letter saying I am not an American and never lived in America (I am Canadian and I did receive the usual partnership T5013 via TDW e-services for the $12 of income). The woman on the BPY 800 number said that this was related to a spin off that Brookfield Asset Management (BAM) had done in 2013 (I knew this had occurred as I saw the 12 units go into my TDW account). They said to phone TD Waterhouse, which I have done. 
The TDW Cust serv rep said this is the first they have heard of it, and will try to find out what is happening and get back to me (I am not hopeful as he was waffling. That is why I am posting this into the forum). Has anyone else with BAM shares or other Brookfield shares gotten this US tax package mailed from Bermuda? I am trying to figure out if I am the only one getting this or is everyone getting this? And what do do about it. I have no intention of filing US tax returns (which I have never done), but I am concerned that if I ignore it it may come back to bite me. 
Any information or help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Cents


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I did as well. I hold it in a registered account so haven't paid much attention to it.


----------



## Cents (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, glad to know that I am not the only one (mine is in a non-reg account). Still no call back from TDW so am still in the dark. I will post anything useful (or otherwise) that I hear back from them. What to do with this is the question (hopefully nothing). However, I do go the the States on a regular basis and do not want this end up affecting my regular trips down there because of this.


----------



## Cents (Apr 3, 2011)

Called TDW on Tuesday. They were supposed to get back to me and or leave a message. I figured I might be one of the early receivers of this US Tax Package. I have heard nothing. So I waited until friday (now) to call and finally got someone to figure help me figure this out. Per the BPY.un website http://www.brookfieldpropertypartners.com/content/investors/tax_information-36725.html under heading Communication of Tax Information is
"All unitholders should receive a Schedule K-1 from Brookfield Property Partners. We are required to use reasonable efforts to send a Schedule K-1 to all unitholders (not just U.S. residents). Consequently, Canadian unitholders may receive a Schedule K-1 in addition to Form T5013. In general, Canadian and other non-U.S. unitholders (who are not U.S. residents) may disregard the Schedule K-1." 
Why the idiots didn't include this statement in their mailed out US tax package is beyond me. Wasted a lot of time for nothing. Hope this helps anyone else with the same package.


----------

